# Mercedes Museum - Stuttgart



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi again

For all those interested in technology/cars here is the Mercedes Museum in Stuttgart.

We went to the Porsche Museum and have to say it was very good, the Merc one is excellent!

You could easily spend a whole day in there.
We parked in the Porsche MH car park and used the metro [see Porsche link for parking & costs.]

The scale once inside the Merc museum is unbelievable. The first thing you see are the amazing lifts, straight out of a sci-fi movie.

The audio guide is also FREE 8O and you simply click the unit when stood near something you want more info about.
The museum is on about 5 floors that you go around in a spiral.
There is everything from 1800's cars, lorries, vans, unimog through to fuel cell cars.

Here is the Google map of location

Here is the Museum website

It is also 8€, although students can get in for 4€ and you get to keep the mercedes lanyard from your audio guide.

Sorry I can only upload 3 images!

Wilse


----------

